# Study Group in MD (Oct. 2011)



## AMiller (Aug 12, 2011)

I am taking the Civil/Structural PE in October. I have roughly 150 hours of studying under my belt and was curious if anyone wanted to start a study group? I am in between Washington, DC and Baltimore. I am a BSME by education so I am teaching myself a lot and having other people to bounce questions off of and add some discipline to my routine would be helpful. Thanks.

-Andrew Miller


----------

